# Sydney : Harbour Bridge



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

Harbour Bridge from different views.

View : taken on landing Sydney airport










Bridge climb : a real experience.











The bridge 










Climbing the Bridge : We start the climb.











Walking with a guide on the Bridge











Bridge and Opera House










Standing on the top of the Bridge.










Bridge in morning light.










Bridge in the evening










Bridge and Opera House.










Bridge from a small plane










Bridge from the boat to Manly Beach.










Bridge : Lookout Pylon










View from the Pylon.










View from the Pylon at the Bridge.











View from the Pylon at the Opera House.










View from a boat under the Bridge











View at the Harbour Bridge from Sydney Tower.


----------

